# www.mywinerecipes.com



## MedPretzel (Jan 6, 2006)

*EDIT! Sorry, this site has been shut down and I have moved. *




Hello everyone!


I would like to announce that my site is now up and running! 


Please enter in your wines! Evaluating your recipe is required, and please be honest about it!





If you have any questions, please let me know!





Martina


----------



## Greengrocer (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice site Martina.













Gonna have to get my recipes around


----------



## Big Port (Jan 6, 2006)

WOW! Really nice site.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 6, 2006)

_Please enter in your recipes!!!!!_


----------



## Waldo (Jan 6, 2006)

Super Cool Martina. *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta (Jan 6, 2006)

Many thanks to Martina and Roland for this effort....this rocks and blows my mind!!!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone. But we need your help (recipes!)!!!





So far, it's been me (and I entered George's Peach recipe from the site...) who's entered in info. *Come on*, people!!!









M.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks GreenGrocer!












Goes to you for your entry! Thanks!


----------



## Greengrocer (Jan 10, 2006)

Aw Shucks Your welcome Martina


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 10, 2006)

It's great! So far, 20 recipes are in at http://www.mywinerecipes.com





If anyone has problems with the site, let me know. I've had one person have problems, but it seems to work for others. 
_*Don't forget*_
_*the more you add, the more others will too!*_





Thanks!





Martina


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 19, 2006)

yoohoo!





Add some recipes!


http://www.mywinerecipes.com


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 22, 2006)

The Recipe Site is working very nicely now. I like the feature of 'Search Vintner'....but....where are everyones recipes????
I am one who would use the Site to gain inspiration and get ideas for future wines.
I would personally be intimidated by the Evaluation part of the Submission, but know that is probably an important part of it.
So, everyone, lets see your stuff...ideas needed here!!!! Anything, fruits, juices, etc., you never know, your wines may be just what someone else might want to try, like me.Thanks


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 30, 2006)

I have added 3 of my recipes there now:


Chamomile Tea
Canned Plum
Canned Peach





We had a tasting evening on Saturday, so I could put some into the database. 





I would be happy to see and urge others add their own recipes as well.



I really don't want this to be a "Martina-Only" recipe book.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 30, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> I would personally be intimidated by the Evaluation part of the Submission, but know that is probably an important part of it.







No need to be. 


This is where people can say, "hey, it's not the best wine I've ever made, but it's worth a try." After our taste-testing evening on Saturday, my husband and I are determined to change the tasting notes a little. We realize the down-side of what's there now, but it's at least something. 


Time permitting, we will change it around a little for the future. But that's in Version 2... Right now, Version 1 is doing its thing.









If you look at some of my recipe submissions, I have made comments about the wines I just added. "I didn't add enough sugar. There was CO2 that was annoying" etc, etc. I hated my Chamomile tea wine, my husband loved it. So, we took an "average" ofour tastes.


I used this tasting sheet as a guide for our website. It seemed to be the best one for our/the website's needs: http://www.cellarmastersla.org/cmfest.htm





Print it out and test one of your wines with it. You will see what I mean about having some difficulty in judging it. Put your comments in it, and then a general description of what you think the taste is. Don't forget to think about the age of the wine either. Taste it again after 6 months using the same scoring sheet, different color pen. 


Don't be shy about giving your opinion about the taste! We did this because there are lots of wines out there (especially mine) where you think, "Yes, it's weird, but is it any good?" That's why we included the tasting notes. 





Thanks for looking, NW, I'm glad it's workin' for ya!





M.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 30, 2006)

And thank you NW, for submitting your first recipe!















I really appreciate it! Your wine pictures look GREAT!





Thank you so much!





Even if there already is a recipe entered in, which someone would like to enter, please do so. There are many paths leading to Rome, and one recipe is surely not enough!!! 





Come on, people! It's not all that hard!!!









Again, thank you very much NorthernWinos! Every recipe helps!





M.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 31, 2006)

Okay, submitted another recipe...is there any way we can get to it and edit and error??????????It read 5 teaspoons of Campden Tablets instead of just 5 tablets....YIKES!!!!
Have some time on my hands now and could submit a few more....BUT...want some in return...I need inspiration and mostly I use other peoples recipes. 
I will summit some of those from books that I use..is that is allowed?? If you mention the source????


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 31, 2006)

Unforutnately, the edit function is not yet done. It takes a lot of programming (setting up accounts/etc) to do so, but I'll change it for you. Just remind me if it's not done within a week.





Please submit any recipes you'd like, from anywhere. Just mention the author of the recipe, "I got this out of XYZ's book" That's all. If you changed it in any way, then I believe it's your own recipe.












Thank you again, NW, it's great to see the recipe book coming along. We now have what? 33 wines!!!! Way to go! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh yes, I also wanted to add, for the method-lazies!!



(I know I am) I made up a "quick recipe method" text file which I just have to copy, paste, and change to fit my recipe's needs. Mine are usually pretty similar, so I often just use this as a template. Feel free to use it on your recipes - the bolded stuff is what you'd probably have to change.




> Add sugar to boiling water, stir well.
> Pour sugar-water mix over *ingredients* and crushed Campden tablet.
> Once cooled, add nutrient, energizer, tannin and acid.
> Sprinkle yeast on top and let fermentation start.
> ...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 31, 2006)

Geez...made another mistake posting....the first was in the Strawberry Red Rose...should read..5 Campden Tabblets....[not 5 teaspoons Campden tablets]....
The next Boo-Boo is in the Blueberry Burgundy wine recipe....it's 3 TEASPOONS acid not [5 Tablespoons]....and 8+ POUNDS of sugar.....
Also 'lost' a recipe...when I hit the submit button....? Got the dreaded 'error...cnnot be displayed' page.
Think I'll wait for the 'EDIT' feature before I post any more recipes....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 31, 2006)

Aw, I'm sorry about the lost recipe.






I will update the recipe as soon as possible. 





Again, I'm very sorry about the lost recipe. If you have it typed out on word, you can copy and paste it to me, and I'll post it for you again.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 1, 2006)

Okay, looked at the website again. I think I know what happened.







Either you used apostrophes in the ingredients or you used parentheses in the ingredients. I think the database does not support using that. In the Methods field, you can use them, but not in the ingredients. Don't ask me why it does this, I really don't know. Sometimes computers have a stubborn streaked mind of their own.



I, too, am learning about this as it happens.


I tried entering in a recipe and it happened too, I clicked on the "back" button of my browser, and all the info was (luckily) still in the text-fields. I looked it over and changed what I thought might be the problem (parentheses and apostrophes), and I was able to send it successfully. *If this happens to you, try that instead of giving up!!!!*


Again, I'm sorry about this -- it's still in the tweaking stages, and since this is done only in my free time, different aspects will take longer to get the kinks out.I repeat, I am also in the learning stages of this particular website, and both my husband and I are doing some pretty neat things that are unfortunately more behind-the-scenes, but make it just pretty cool. 


I will give some examples (for the computer-interested): The pdf fiile is made "on-the-fly." This means, your recipe pdf is made _specifically_ for you at the second you decide to press on the pdf button: No files are stored on the computer, it is generated for each recipe _individually, and at that exact moment_. You can enter in a recipe, and look at the pdf file a millisecond later, and it will be there. Also, if you look at the title "MyWineRecipes" up at the top of the _PDF file_, you see the ribbon color next to it - you will always generally know at a glance, that this wine was a winner. 


I've talked about some issues of the site with my husband, and we _might_ be working on them shortly (husband is on-call practically all week), if the feedback on this forum is positive for the changes (i.e. if they really would be used):
<UL>
<LI>Making a kit-wine category</LI>
<LI>thus having a general "kit-wine" yeast option in the yeast-type drop-down menu. Kits don't seem to want to disclose the yeast they use for each kit.</LI>
<LI>Removing the submitter's images from the PDF file. (If lots of method, they get covered up by the images. We are unable to program the 'more than one page' function of the PDF file. My husband spent 3 days just getting the pdf file to work _and_ look decent)</LI>
<LI>There _might_ be a few beautifying aspects and more user-friendly buttons added along the way. </LI>
<LI>Like I mentioned before (but this is one of those big updates for Version 2, so this is probably last on the to-do list), we're thinking of changing the tasting notes evaluation a little. This is a huge programming challenge, so we are reluctant to say if this can be done for sure. Just warning you all.



</LI>
<LI>The closest I could probably get to an edit function (in a relatively short time) is sort of like the "preview post" option. After double-checking, you'd have the option to either edit it that way, or to send the recipe. After that, however, no editing will be able to be done. If this is what people would like, I could have my husband work on it. If this is not sufficient, I guess I'll have to think of another way of doing things without doing password-protected areas.



If I get feedback from the forum, however, that this function would be sufficient for double-checking spelling and othertypos, then I'd go ahead and do it.



There are some logistical, programming,and user-(un-)friendly issues that make a "go back and change the recipe totally" not wise. </LI>
<LI>Maybe possibly a help page, tips-n-tricks.... Most people never read it anyway, so I don't know if it would be worth doing. </LI>[/list]


So, those this is the "state of the website" address.



Comments welcome.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks Martina...'A Preview Post' box would be good, sometimes when you re-read something in a different text box you see some errors or omissions.
I try to use the 'Spell-Check' feature on my browser, don't know where I downloaded that from, but it works like a charm...if I remember to use it. Perhaps you could offer the Spell-Check download site to others, if we could locate it...I found the download site on a different Forum..




I submitted a couple more recipes today..being as I have some time on my 'hand'...boogered up a shoulder so can't do much...typing is coming along with 1+1/2 hands, but often making mistakes...the submission mistake may have been a clumsy mistake on my part.
My recipes seem to have a pattern going....berry wine, berry wine...berry wine..need some inspiration from others....HINT HINT HINT!!!!
We do make alot of apple wine too, but I have a juice extractor and don't know how to tell people how to extract their juices as I have never done the 'chop-crush' method...I just pour in the juice...great wines!!!
The Dandelion Wine looks interesting...come spring we usually have a bumper crop of those. Do you wash and dry the flowers, then remove the petals???
Will keep looking for recipes from others on the Site....Thanks for all you effort in making this recipe site a success.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 1, 2006)

Will look for the spell-check function and offer it. Probably over the weekend. Thanks for the tip -- it's on my to-do list already!





M.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello...I found the Site for the ieSpell...
It was on the Post Reply box on another Forum...I downloaded it and now have Spell Check on everything I enter on any page, anywhere except on my Emails...
I use MS Internet Explorer and always had the icon 'abc' with a check mark under it at the top of the page, but it was never functionable....till I downloaded the Spell Check from this Site...
Now I just have to remember to use it..it does not help with grammer...




Perhaps who ever is in charge of the Fine Vine Wines Web Pages could add this feature to this Post Reply box.
http://www.iespell.com/download.php*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 3, 2006)

Okay..I submitted some of my recipes...pretty boreing...berry wine...berry wine...apple wine...need some inspiration for something else...come on...post some recipes....going to have an empty carboy some day.
Marina...I see you did some 'house-keeping' there, but don't get the recipe from asdfasdf....am I missing something????
Also, some of the photos I tried to UpLoad were rejected, they were the same size as other photos...no big deal, just thought you might want to know that...don't fuss over it.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 3, 2006)

Alrighty!









Yes, some housekeeping was done. Recipes are updated, and so on. BTW, your recipes are certainly not boring! I think they are great! Good job, and thank you very much. We now need to get some of the others to type in their recipes.












We added the "Kit Wine" category, so please enter your kit wines. Kit Wine Yeast, as a general yeast type (sicne the kit wine manufacturers do not offer what type they use) is also in the drop-down menu for everyone.


asdfasdf was just a test for me. It will be deleted soon. 


Since my husband is on call the entire weekend, I will ask him as soon as he's recovered about deleting the pictures on the PDF file. It's not so bad if the recipe is not so long, but the longer the recipe, the pictures overlap it.


I will aslo ask if he could be so kind as to do the "preview post" section. Yesterday, he spent all his free time for my area: Update and edit area, so if mistakes are made, I don't have to go running to him to change it.


I don't know why the photos weren't loaded. Let me check it out and get back to everyone.


It's been quite hectic around here, so I hope it's okay. I'll try to get to it as soon as we both can.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Martina...think the Site is great...will be checking back to see if others will also post their recipes.
It's not so painful to type in your recipes.....am sure that there are lots of ideas out there that would be fun to try.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 4, 2006)

We have a total of 50 wine recipes in our database!!!! 


Of these
<TABLE width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top width="50%">
*Category:*
14 Fruit wines
9 Berry wines
3 Grape wines
5 Vegetable wines
8 Flower wines
4 Herb wines
2 Mead wines
2 Mix wines
3 Kit wine wines
1 Other wines
</TD>
<TD vAlign=top width="50%">
*Color:*
14 Red wines
18 White wines
11 Rose wines
8 Other wines
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


*Our top submitters are:*


Greengrocer - submitted 2 wine recipes.
MedPretzel - submitted 32 wine recipes.
Northern Winos - submitted 10 wine recipes.





We are looking for more recipes and evaluations.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay, Version 2 is up and running!!!!





What you get:
<UL>
<LI>Preview Recipe</LI>
<LI>FAQs</LI>
<LI>Updated PDFs (no pics)</LI>[/list]


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you PeterCooper for entering in your yummy-looking recipe!














We now have a total of 59 recipes! That's practically 2 recipes per day!





Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## usafcajun (Feb 10, 2006)

Martina - What programming language is being used to develop the site? VB, ASP, ASP.Net or straight CGI?


Bob


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 11, 2006)

cgi.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 15, 2006)

Well...I submitted a couple more recipes, nothing fancy, just berry/fruit variations.
The first one I submitted I used the preview feature and was pleased...the second recipe I was feeling pretty confident and didn't preview it...now I see a couple Boo-Boo's...




FYI....on the Rhubarb/Strawberry [or Raspberry]/Red Grape Recipe...
It should read...
8+ POUNDS of sugar 
10 POUNDS of frozen Rhubarb [not ounces]

Sorry about this....




Guess it's too cold for my brain to work!!!
Want to mention....while preparing the submission sometimes the page would disappear and another odd page would appear, so had to start posting the recipe over again....
Also ...occasionally when I am preparing a Post Reply on this Forum a unexplained box or page will appear....does anyone else have trouble like this???It only happens occasionally....just thought I would mention it...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 15, 2006)

Mistakes fixed. 







> Want to mention....while preparing the submission sometimes the page would disappear and another odd page would appear, so had to start posting the recipe over again....




I'm not sure if this is on our side or yours, since you get it also on this forum. Plus, how long do you type for that it then does it (?? Thinking of a "timed-out" error?)??





Also a nice tip that I like to do is type out the methods and comments (what takes longer) in a program like "Notepad" or "Word" or some other typing program. With word, typos can be easily eliminated and you can save it for later, if you happen to need to leave the computer. All you have to do is go into "Edit" press "Select All" then right mouse-button on the highlighted text and left-click on "copy". Switch to the website's text box (methods or comments, whichever you are doing it for) and right-click on the text box, left click on "Paste". (Short terminology: Cut-n-paste.) Voila, there you have your text in the text box. 


Thanks NW for adding a few more recipes to our database. We need to get more from others as well, although PeterCooper has entered his recently, and Masta updated his mead recipe. Woohoo!







Again, I am urging people to enter also their kit wines. We can get a good database of tasting notes in there once we've got a few. I've entered a couple already, so just go to the search buttons at the top (category) and click on kit-wines to see how I added. You can add as little methodology as you'd like, but please add the tasting notes! Especially if you tweaked a kit wine: Might be nice to see how it turned out!





Please enter your recipes!!!


----------



## peterCooper (May 12, 2006)

Martina,

How do you update information on a wine?

Peter


----------



## MedPretzel (May 12, 2006)

well, updating is usually my job. I go into a "moderator" area and update it myself. 





What would you like to update?


----------



## peterCooper (May 15, 2006)

Well, I put in one recipe so far for my apple Cranberry quite a wile back and 
it is becoming somewhat drinkable now. I'd like to update the final 
comments more than anything else.*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## MedPretzel (May 15, 2006)

PM them to me, and I'll get to it asap... 


Sorry, I've been a bit (very) busy lately, haven't been on much, but soon.... 





M.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jun 22, 2006)

New recipe on mwr!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 22, 2006)

As a newbie I have only made kits and one vintners harvest black
currant which adjusted to my own sweetness by condensing some
black currant juice down on the stove and adding at the end before
stabilizing, but I am currently making a 6 gal. canned pear wine based
somewhat on your canned plum wine. When its done and I can see how it
came out I will post it. How long after making would you like it up
there. In ex. 6 months aging or first bottling and upgrade later. I
love your site and this forum. There is so much to learn. My friend who
has been making wine for two years without the internet, just kits,
introdused me to making wine. Now he's asking me me how to do stuff
because I'm always reading all the posts and learning. Just wish I had
more money to buy ingredients to make more wines. Thanks y'all.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 8, 2006)

we're up to 67 recipes on MWR!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 8, 2006)

WOW!!!I hadn't looked there lately...will check it out.....


----------



## joeswine (Dec 20, 2007)

i ALWAYS COOK WITH WINE,HERES A GREAT SAUCE EASY TO MAKE,TAKE A RED WINE 1 CUP AND 1/4 CCUP OF BALSAMAC VINNAGAR,REDUCE UNTIL THINNED OR CHOP 1 SHALLOT FINE ADD PORT AND REDUCE ADD A ORANGE RIND THICKEN ,WHITE WINE SAUCES ARE A NATURAL WITH JUST ABOUT ANYTHING WHITE WINE,MINCED GARLIC AND BUTTER REDUCE WHAT EVER VOLUME BY HALF ///ADDING CLAM JUICE TO THIS AND PASTA WONDERFUL


----------



## MamaJ (Sep 11, 2010)

Anyone tried this link lately? It's in German and it looks like some people are loading a Flat Stanley into an MRI machine?


----------



## Chef (Sep 11, 2010)

I get the same site??


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 11, 2010)

Me2. They look really happy, but there are definitely no wine recipes there - the website from here actually gets redirected though (there doesn't seem to be a wine recipes site any more...?)


----------



## Wade E (Sep 11, 2010)

She was a member a long time ago and has since moved to Germany about 3 years ago. I will delete this link , thanks and sorry you cant view it anymore as it was a great site.


----------



## MamaJ (Sep 11, 2010)

That's too bad, I was eager to see it! You're right, Brewgrrrl, they look pretty happy!


----------



## Lucky Al (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry but everything is in German &amp; there is no wine recipes there????
Is anyone else having problems???

Al


----------



## grapeman (Sep 12, 2010)

Martina left the country to go to Germany like Wade says a couple years ago. Her site was hacked and taken over. She lost a ton of her recipes a couple years ago and apparently they messed the site up the rest of the way. I lost a forum to the Russian Porn mob a couple years ago. I had to end up deleting the site and destoying the hosting database. It is very frustrating trying to stay safe from hackers looking for free sites to host their crap.


----------



## Lucky Al (Sep 12, 2010)

From what I recall she did have a lot of recipes on her site, its too bad that we have to contend with this aggravation from these different slim balls. 
I was looking forward to some recipes from different members. 
Its that time of the year to pick up different wines juices from various farms &amp; vineyards.
Al


----------

